# Spore is the latest game heading to Hollywood



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*5th October 2009 05:01 AM*

David Allen

It seems that the EA Games Spore is going to be the next the game to change formats and end up on the big screen.

 Spore will be a produced as a CG animation directed by Chris Wedge who was behind the Ice Age series of films.

 The film rights have been taken up by 20th Century Fox, these rights to the game that actually allows users to create different characters and worlds; they even share their work online with other fans.

 This will present the produces with a different challenge to the usual game to film and should produce an interesting concept for the producers as well as the fans of the game that have been waiting for this game to turn up on the big screen.

 Currently there are over 100 million creatures that have been created and uploaded to the Spore Official site.


----------

